
Modules Matter Most (2011) - networked
https://existentialtype.wordpress.com/2011/04/16/modules-matter-most/
======
jonsterling
What a lovely post! Still true.

Another great post that he links to is Persistence of Memory
([https://existentialtype.wordpress.com/2011/04/09/persistence...](https://existentialtype.wordpress.com/2011/04/09/persistence-
of-memory/)) where he talks about persistent and ephemeral data structures,
and gives a convincing argument for the former.

------
patrickmn
Written by Robert Harper, a major contributor to Standard ML.

